# Question on yak apparel



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Good day ALL,

I paddle a SOT and with weather changing I'd like to know if there's a piece of clothing that will keep your butt dry and at the same time offer air circulation. I'm not quite ready for waders yet.

Look forward to your responses, thanks,

Tim


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Interested in this topic too. 

I'm thinking about getting another pair of those BPS Gore-Tex knock off rain pants. They work good for rain and should waterproof your legs. I think if you're sitting in a puddle though, your butt will still get wet. 

Looking for something you can take off easily once the air temp gets up to where it's ok to be wet.

I own breathable waders and a dry top but it isn't cold enough for them yet.
.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Check out KFS*

Check out the "Kayak Fishing Stuff " website. They have a pretty decent selection of clothing.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Interested in this topic too.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting another pair of those BPS Gore-Tex knock off rain pants. They work good for rain and should waterproof your legs. I think if you're sitting in a puddle though, your butt will still get wet.
> 
> ...


Just tried checking out KFS but they must be having problems with their site.

Here are the pants I was talking about. $20. 
BPS Rain Pants
Already own a set for fishing and have had pretty good luck with them. Never tried them on the yak.
.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I wonder if we could sit 2-3 inches higher if that would help the problem, or might it mess up the center of gravity.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

One way to find out, get a 2" block of firm close cell foam and sit on it <G>.


----------



## dcreighton (Aug 17, 2007)

Get yourself a pair of dry pants from some place like REI or NRS. Or better yet get a pair of breathable waist high wader pants. The advantage to either is that you can use a dry top to have a nearly waterproof system for use in harsh weather/cold weather conditions. The advantage to the waders is they have waterproof booties already attached and are easier to layer underneath IMO. Waders, especially wader pants, aren't dangerous as water weighs the same as water and if used with a dry top and a vest you will find that very little water will get in anyway and breathables suck tight to your skin when submerged. The pants won't balloon with water in current either which is about the only concern with chest waders. Nice and comfy plus hop out into water for whatever reason and stay dry.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> Interested in this topic too.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting another pair of those BPS Gore-Tex knock off rain pants. They work good for rain and should waterproof your legs. I think if you're sitting in a puddle though, your butt will still get wet.
> 
> ...


I just got a $20. pair of "Gore-Tex knock off rain pants" and wore 'em last night in the yak. Sat in a puddle for 3 hours and stayed completely dry, except where some water crept up my legs from the ankle openings which don't seal, or even tighten up much. A velcro strap should help there. I am skeptical of Gore-Tex, in the past it has tended to crap out when exposed to salt water. I'm planning to rinse these things heavily after each use, I think I heard somewhere the salt crystals tend to screw up the micro-pores in the gore-tex membrane. Even if they do leak some, they still cut the wind and the cooling effect of evaporation, so they should at least be more comfortable than shorts or nylon pants as it chills down this fall.

On the minus side, these things may be bad luck- fishing live peanuts at Rudee last night didn't bring a single strike- bummer!

~buggs


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for your input, looks like a pair of Gore Tex knock offs are going to be on my "to get list"...

Review was especially helpful.

Thanks again, Tim


----------

